# C'est fini pour SunWizard

## destroyedlolo

Peut etre certains connaissent-ils ce site qui fut une super source de rencontre et de partage principalement sur les Unix proprios.

Malheureusement, le forum etait moribond depuis quelques temps, et, l'hebergeur effectuant une migration, l'equipe estime que le jeu n'en vaut plus la chandelle ...

RIP   :Crying or Very sad: 

Voici le mail recu ce midi.

---

Cher membre,

Une page se tourne.

J'ai le regret de vous annoncer la fermeture définitive du site web SunWizard.NET.

Le début de la décennie 2000 a été la période charnière de l'hégémonie des systèmes Wintel. De fait, le remplacement d'un nombre important de systèmes propriétaires Sun, Silicon Graphics, DEC et autres a conduit à l'émergence d'un marché de l'occasion. Ces machines, sur lesquelles s'est bâtie l'informatique professionnelle des deux décennies précédentes, sont ainsi devenues à la portée de toutes les bourses et une communauté dynamique d'enthousiastes s'est créée.

C'est dans ce contexte que SunWizard.NET a ouvert ses portes en juillet 2002. Inspiré à son origine par le groupe USENET fr.comp.ordinosaures, son objectif était de pallier au manque d'un espace d'échange francophone autour des systèmes Unix sur matériel propriétaire. Le concept a séduit et une communauté s'est rapidement constituée. En 2005, au plus fort de sa popularité, sans être indexé dans les moteurs de recherche, SunWizard.NET regroupait plusieurs centaines de membres et environ cinq mille visiteurs mensuels.

Peu à peu, tous les grands constructeurs de ces systèmes Unix ont disparu, le dernier ayant été Sun Microsystems, absorbé par Oracle Corporation en janvier 2010. Le centre d'intérêt d'une majeure partie des membres de SunWizard.NET s'est déplacé vers Apple Mac OS X et les systèmes "libres", ce qui a conduit à une fréquentation du site en constante diminution depuis 2008. Aujourd'hui, cette faible fréquentation ne justifie plus le temps nécessaire à l'administration et les divers frais liés à la maintenance de SunWizard.NET.

Pour conclure ces quelques années passées ensemble, je voudrais vous remercier très chaleureusement une dernière fois pour votre fidélité et votre participation à cette passionnante expérience.

SunWizard

----------

